
Jeff Bezos' 2018 Letter to Shareholders - yarapavan
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/static-files/4f64d0cd-12f2-4d6c-952e-bbed15ab1082
======
yarapavan
Much of what we build at AWS is based on listening to customers. It’s critical
to ask customers what they want, listen carefully to their answers, and figure
out a plan to provide it thoughtfully and quickly (speed matters in
business!). No business could thrive without that kind of customer obsession.
But it’s also not enough. The biggest needle movers will be things that
customers don’t know to ask for. We must invent on their behalf. We have to
tap into our own inner imagination about what’s possible.

AWS itself – as a whole – is an example. No one asked for AWS. No one. Turns
out the world was in fact ready and hungry for an offering like AWS but didn’t
know it. We had a hunch, followed our curiosity, took the necessary financial
risks, and began building – reworking, experimenting, and iterating countless
times as we proceeded.

